
First Interview After Acquisition With FriendFeed And Facebook  - blazamos
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/10/first-interview-after-acquisition-with-friendfeed-and-facebook/?awesm=tcrn.ch_4arS&utm_campaign=techcrunch&utm_medium=tcrn.ch-twitter&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_content=twitter-publisher-main
======
drusenko
“Friendfeed’s core values, portability and aggregation of content created
everywhere, will happen at an accelerated pace at Facebook.”

If that's actually true, that would be an exciting turn of events at
Facebook...

------
andreyf
Interesting: _Friendfeed has 12 employees, and all but one are engineers_

------
BRadmin
"Note that translations are rough, I took notes and I usually can’t read my
own writing."

Seriously Mike?

